# Natale.



## Carola (22 Dicembre 2016)

Mio ex mailto mi ha chiesto di poter passare natale tutti insieme 

Ora ragionando con il cuore mi verrebbe da dire ok ma io con il cuore faccio casini sono un'emotiva
Ho parlato con la terapista e mi ha detto di fare quello che penso faccia stare bene tutti in generale e che la cosa non creerà confusione visto il ns status di famiglia.particolare in cui da sempre il padre non è di casa giornalmente insomma ...

Io spero che mio ex lo.prenda come un gesto di distesa delle armi non mi va certo di spedirlo.in albergo da solo e case x ora qui non ne ha di sistemate
e 'estremamente collaborativo in qsti gg e non so mai se per ottenere ciò che vuole o davvero ci sia del umanità 

Ad ogni modo i ragazzi credo ne saranno felici poi partono tutti insieme io Cmq sia lavoro 
Li rivedrò dopo capodanno ...
Per adesso li vedo sereni allegri e anche chi ci gira intorno li vede così 
Forse sono poi serena io stanca morta ma ipmrapporto con questo uomo mi sta dando tanto forse.erano anni che nn mi.sentivo.cosi in coppia e credo mi renda una persona migliore non so

Spero anche capisca questa cosa della ex marito in casa ma conoscendolo credo di sì 
La casa è grande vedremo.come organizzarci ...

Speriamo..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio ex mailto mi ha chiesto di poter passare natale tutti insieme
> 
> Ora ragionando con il cuore mi verrebbe da dire ok ma io con il cuore faccio casini sono un'emotiva
> Ho parlato con la terapista e mi ha detto di fare quello che penso faccia stare bene tutti in generale e che la cosa non creerà confusione visto il ns status di famiglia.particolare in cui da sempre il padre non è di casa giornalmente insomma ...
> ...


.
A me sembra una buona idea
Non capisco la preoccupazione verso l'altro al momento. Direi che tue tuo marito siete in una situazione di transizione che è giusto tutelare in questo momento.
Io non avrei dubbi


----------



## Carola (22 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> A me sembra una buona idea
> Non capisco la preoccupazione verso l'altro al momento. Direi che tue tuo marito siete in una situazione di transizione che è giusto tutelare in questo momento.
> Io non avrei dubbi


Si si mi sono fatta io paranoie stupide ... non è facile pensavo accettare che vi sia ex marito in casa ecc ma ripeto...solo timori  miro essendo tutto nuovo .


----------



## Carola (22 Dicembre 2016)

Timori miei volevo dire


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Timori miei volevo dire


Non avete bimbetti che si confondono.
Si può fare.
In fondo non avete ragione di odiarvi.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Eh no cazzo!
No  [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] .. Abbi pietà

Tuo marito quello che si nega x la consensuale? Sempre quello...?

Eh no

Se siamo in guerra si fa la guerra, l'ha scelto lui

Vuol venire a casa x natale? Benissimo.. Firma la consensuale

La pace è pace

E se fossi nel tuo uomo mi incazzerei come una bestia

Ma non perché alzate il calice assieme domani, ma perché non c'è chiarezza nemmeno in te, e se tra 3 mesi ti lamenti perché non si fa beccare, sarei molto ma molto antipatico al posto suo

Ma con te

Scusa se mi son permesso

Si vuol la pace? E pace sia! Ma a 360 gradi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh no cazzo!
> No  @_Carola_ .. Abbi pietà
> 
> Tuo marito quello che si nega x la consensuale? Sempre quello...?
> ...


In effetti potrebbe essere una strategia per sostenere che lui è sempre presente in famiglia.
Quindi negare con i fatti una separazione di fatto.
Ma ormai è fatta.


Mi stupisco ancora di come dia sempre credito alla buona fede delle persone.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Dicembre 2016)

Ma ci sei o ci fai.....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai.....


Salve blaise, benvenuto .... Dovresti quotare per far capire a chi ti rivolgi


----------



## Carola (27 Dicembre 2016)

Allora io parto dal presupposto che nessuno sia cattivo 
Che mio ex vive lontano e non ha appoggi di case qui
Ma soptutto che per i miei figli sia la cosa più sana e così è stato
Abbiamo passato un bel natale e vigilia.. casa piena di amici e qualche parente ( siamo pochi )
Mio ex era in imbarazzo ma poco e5 molto sicuro di sé e anche inutile nasconderlo superficiale 
Quella superficialità che ti permette di non soffrire troppo si faceva selfie anche a casa x dire si sente molto figo e in effetti lo è ( brunetta lo hai visto ) si piace ecc ma detto qsto i ragazzi erano felici , con loro e' carino anche troppo generoso (ma ha spiegato loro i motivi .).inutile lui e' felice di poter far fare quel tipo di vita ai ragazzi e che vi devo dire ben venga x loro se sanno apprezzare e x ora lo fanno sono terra terra nonostante tutto 

Mia figlia mi ha scritto una cosa molto bella ma davvero da pelle d oca 
Mio figlio il piccolo ha stupito tutti x le attenzioni che ha avuto verso un piccolo ospite disabile tante che mio marito mi ha detto non ha preso da me ...e sensibile ed empatico ( ma daiiiiii)

Ora sono partiti x la montagna da 2 gg io lavoro e sono con rodolfo come lo chiama qualcuno qui 
Sto bene a parte un po di magone ma sento i ragazzi sereni e felici in pista x loro allenamenti telefonate ricche di racconti e io sono troppo emotiva forse mi emoziono ancora a pensare a noi 4 
Però x il resto bene 

Forse riusciamo  così perché x anni siamo stati qsto due amici  
..affetto ..siamo andati anche a correre insieme 
Ma non c era più sesso e forse non fosse andato via avremmo continuato 
Come tanti 


E sarebbe stato un grosso errore 

Con rodolfo mi sento completa sto bene è un uomo profondo attento dolce ...e pure tanto maiale 
Il sesso inutile mi fa stare bene rilassata ...me lo sono negata x tanto tempo
Mi auguro anche mio ex possa essere felice un domani.
X ora vive storie diverse credo

 E ' mportante si sia sereni x i ragazzi .
Sarebbe il mio sogno gestirla così come a natale li siamo stati davvero bravi infatti chi  ci vede insieme e non sa certi aspetti  non capisce ..
In realtà siamo diversi e forse amici da anni ...il che può esser anche positivo ma non eravamo più amanti complici ..

Baci


----------



## Carola (27 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbe essere una strategia per sostenere che lui è sempre presente in famiglia.
> Quindi negare con i fatti una separazione di fatto.
> Ma ormai è fatta.
> 
> ...


No no anzi abbiamo anche trovato accordo economico ..pare ..sperem...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Allora io parto dal presupposto che nessuno sia cattivo
> Che mio ex vive lontano e non ha appoggi di case qui
> Ma soptutto che per i miei figli sia la cosa più sana e così è stato
> Abbiamo passato un bel natale e vigilia.. casa piena di amici e qualche parente ( siamo pochi )
> ...


Direi che hai passato un bel natale visti i presupposti della separazione ect ect p, ecco mi auguro per voi che riuscite sempre a collaborare per il bene dei vostri ragazzi


----------



## Carola (27 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Direi che hai passato un bel natale visti i presupposti della separazione ect ect p, ecco mi auguro per voi che riuscite sempre a collaborare per il bene dei vostri ragazzi


Me lo auguro anche io


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No no anzi abbiamo anche trovato accordo economico ..pare ..sperem...


----------

